# Migration of TIPC in to FreeBSD



## tmulkar (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello All, 

I am intrested in the migration of TIPC to FreeBSD. I am very new to opensource development and to FreeBSD for that matter. 

I am working with guidelines given in the http://tipc.sourceforge.net for this migration and currently understanding TIPC protocol and how it works on the Linux platform. 

Is there any study performed earlier on the subject? if yes, can someone point me to the results? 


Regards,
Tushar


----------



## ehugne (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi.
I'm one of the active developers of TIPC on Linux.
I suggest you subscribe to the mailing list:
http://tipc.sourceforge.net/mailing_list.shtml
We'll be happy to answer any specific migration questions you might have.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2012)

This may also be helpful to create a proper port for it. Ideally patches should be done upstream but in case that's not possible the ports system allows you to add FreeBSD specific patches to the port.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------

